#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Knacken im Becken >

## DOme

Hi 
ich bin 18 Jahre und versuche Zuhause ein bisschen Kraft-Sport zu treiben um mich fit zuhalten (Liegestütze, Hantel-training, situps...). 
Sobald ich jedoch mit Situps anfange beginnt  mein gesamtes Becken an zu Knacken und das bei jedem versuch nach oben zu kommen. 
ICh hoffe mir kann jemand erklären warum mein Becken so knackt bzw wie man das beheben kann, denke nicht das ich deswegen extra zum Arzt muss. 
MFG
DOme

----------


## DOme

über irgendwelche hilfe wäre ich sehr glücklich  :Smiley:

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Also ich habe leider erst jetzt diesen Thread gesehen. 
Ich hatte mal sowas ähnliches.  
Ich lag auf der Seite und hob den oberen Fuß und bin so mit einem Fuß radgefahren (oder wie ich es erklären soll) Bei jedemal vorziehen und zurück als beim zurück eigentlich, hat es total geknackt und man sah das dann auch. Weil der ganze Fuß und das Becken wackelte. Das war bei der Reha. Die Therapeutin meinte damals ich soll aufhören und damit zum Kurarzt gehen. Hab ich gemacht, der Orthopäde sah sich alles an und meinte, ist nicht schlimmes. DAs seihen Sehnen (ich glaub Sehnen oder nerven, nein Sehnen) das seien Sehnenstränge die da über den Muskel oder dem Gelenk rutschen und das kann oft mal so machen.  
Vielleicht ist es bei dir auch so. Weil du mussst ja die Füße auch anwinkeln oder

----------


## Silke Uhlendahl

Das klingt nach "schnappender Hüfte", sollte aber bitte noch abgeklärt werden,
Das ist ein Reiben am Muskel-Sehnenübergang des M. tensor fasciae latae des äußeren Oberschenkels über den Trochanter major (großer Rollhügel ). 
Ausgelöst werden kann dieses Schnappen durch Beugung des Hüftgelenkes. 
 Bei zu hoher Muskelspannung wird die Sehne über den äußeren Knochenvorsprung (Trochanter major) wie eine Gitarrenseite hin- und herbewegt und dies fühlt sich wie ein Springen oder Knacken an.     
 Statische Fehlbelastung ist die häufigste Ursache dieser Fehlspannung.  
(Beinlängendifferenz, anatomische Varianten am Rollhügel, aber auch muskuläres Training)

----------


## DOme

Ok Danke für die antworten!!! Aber wie kann ich verhindern das ich bei meinem situps ein gitarrensolo hinlege?^^

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Genau das wird es bei mir sein. Wie Silke beschreibt, ist aber nicht so schlimm, habe nichts dagegen gemacht

----------

